# Do You Have Front Delamination Or Bubbles



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

*Front delamination or bubbles*​
*Do you have front delamination or bubbles on you Outback*

No delamination or bubbles7263.16%Yes I have delamination but it is now fixed97.89%Yes I have delamination and it is not fixed3328.95%


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

With all the talk about delamination on the front of the Outback trailers I thought it would be interesting to see how many have this problem and how many do not. You might add what year your trailer to see if there are certain years that have the problem.
Thanks and Happy camping,
Bill V


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> With all the talk about delamination on the front of the Outback trailers I thought it would be interesting to see how many have this problem and how many do not. You might add what year your trailer to see if there are certain years that have the problem.
> Thanks and Happy camping,
> Bill V


My TT is an 06 with no problems(23RS)

Lou


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Our TT is also an 06 with no problems, Thank God!

Tami


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

2005 21RS and a 2006 28RSDS with no problems.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Our 2003 21RS has some delamination around one of the marker lights because water got behind it at some point. The leak is fixed and as long as the delamination doesn't get worse I'm not concerned.

Mike


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Please define delamination when you vote yes. If you think it is delamination when the front cap is not perfectly smooth then you may not be seeing lamination at all.

De lamination is the separation of the Felon skin from the uderlayment resulting in blisters in the Felon skin. This separation is normally due to water absorption in the underlayment, which means you have to have a leak.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

'06 25RSS with no problems that even resemble this discussion

(WOOD - find me some WOOD!)


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

2005 No problems

willie


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

got it ... fixed it ... VERY HAPPY


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

No delamination here. Manufactured Feb '05

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> With all the talk about delamination on the front of the Outback trailers I thought it would be interesting to see how many have this problem and how many do not. You might add what year your trailer to see if there are certain years that have the problem.
> Thanks and Happy camping,
> Bill V


My 06, RSDS27 is into russ Dean as we read. The front panel had two blisters about the size of footballs. They have factory approval to change it out. Additionally I have two buckles in the street side just above the slide. They are still scratching their head about what to do with these.

Note. I had to take the TT to Russ Dean where I bought it (200 miles away) because Tacoma RV (10 miles away) refused to do the warranty work.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

No problems here either. 2005 model manufactured July 2004.

Wayne


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

2006 21 RS... had delamination when I bought it. Dealer said he'd replace the front end cap or add diamond plate, whichever I preferred. I just need to find time to get it to the dealer for the repair.


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

I have a 2006 23krs with a bubble in the front. The dealer called me last week and I am scheduled to get it fixed on Wednesday.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

'06 28RSDS - nada.


----------



## hackman (Aug 15, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> With all the talk about delamination on the front of the Outback trailers I thought it would be interesting to see how many have this problem and how many do not. You might add what year your trailer to see if there are certain years that have the problem.
> Thanks and Happy camping,
> Bill V


Have 2006 21rs and is in the shop getting fixed(new front cover)


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

2006 25RSS....had it, took dealer about a week to take off front cap and replace...so now don't have it


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Swany said:


> With all the talk about delamination on the front of the Outback trailers I thought it would be interesting to see how many have this problem and how many do not. You might add what year your trailer to see if there are certain years that have the problem.
> Thanks and Happy camping,
> Bill V


My 06, RSDS27 is into russ Dean as we read. The front panel had two blisters about the size of footballs. They have factory approval to change it out. Additionally I have two buckles in the street side just above the slide. They are still scratching their head about what to do with these.

Note. I had to take the TT to Russ Dean where I bought it (200 miles away) because Tacoma RV (10 miles away) refused to do the warranty work.
[/quote]
Still hoping Keystone will do something about this. I have a Keystone dealer 3 miles from home but have to drive the 70 plus miles to dealer I bought from to have any warranty work done.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

36% of 61 votes as of today. I gotta say it's alot higher than I would have expected it to be so far.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

California Jim said:


> 36% of 61 votes as of today. I gotta say it's alot higher than I would have expected it to be so far.


Yeah Jim I'm also surprised it was that high but it might just be that people without problems are less likely to vote then those who do. What also surprises me is that of those who have a problem a larger percentage have not gotten it fixed yet.

Even with my big bubble I still love my Outback and know someday it will be fixed.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

2007 28KRS no problems so far here in Florida.

(I wonder if climate or elevation has anything to do with the delam problem)


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

2006 23RS - nope


----------



## dclark8 (Jul 20, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> With all the talk about delamination on the front of the Outback trailers I thought it would be interesting to see how many have this problem and how many do not. You might add what year your trailer to see if there are certain years that have the problem.
> Thanks and Happy camping,
> Bill V


yes, we have had 2 large bubbles in our front (26 RLS '06). Both have been fixed under warranty along with one large bubble above and below the rear window. We run out of warranty in Dec. and are wondering what will happen as far as repairs after that.
The front bubble appeared after a trip to Georgia and the rear bubble appeared after a trip to Yellowstone.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

2006 28KRS - No problems here


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

ED_RN said:


> With all the talk about delamination on the front of the Outback trailers I thought it would be interesting to see how many have this problem and how many do not. You might add what year your trailer to see if there are certain years that have the problem.
> Thanks and Happy camping,
> Bill V


My 06, RSDS27 is into russ Dean as we read. The front panel had two blisters about the size of footballs. They have factory approval to change it out. Additionally I have two buckles in the street side just above the slide. They are still scratching their head about what to do with these.

Note. I had to take the TT to Russ Dean where I bought it (200 miles away) because Tacoma RV (10 miles away) refused to do the warranty work.
[/quote]
Still hoping Keystone will do something about this. I have a Keystone dealer 3 miles from home but have to drive the 70 plus miles to dealer I bought from to have any warranty work done.
[/quote]

So, how do you like having an outback dealer telling you they won't do your warranty work because you didn't buy from them? Take a look at the thread "Tacoma RV refuses to do warranty work" for my story. This is something that no dealer tells you when you buy an outback. If you buy one from a dealer in Florida and move to Washongton, you are screwed.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

04 26RS with no Delamination Or Bubbles.

Angelo


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Please define delamination when you vote yes. If you think it is delamination when the front cap is not perfectly smooth then you may not be seeing lamination at all.
> 
> De lamination is the separation of the Felon skin from the uderlayment resulting in blisters in the Felon skin. This separation is normally due to water absorption in the underlayment, which means you have to have a leak.


You are almost correct in your description of delamination. You don't have to have a water leak to have delamination. The Filon (correct spelling) skin is glued to a luan backer on the Outback. If the glue comes loose you will have delamination. Thor/Keystone does not vaccum bond their sidewalls or the front and back walls on the Outback, they are pinch rolled with only glue, so if you get an air bubble in the glue, delamination can accur. The front wall on the Outback is its weakest link. This is what happend to my 05 26rs, which I have now sold. I loved the Outback, but some of the manufacturing processes leave alot to be desired. Ie: walls, wiring, storage doors and roof.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

None here.


----------



## 6-4-Campin (Apr 8, 2006)

2006 28 RSDS. 
Purchsed in 11/05, by 3/06 the logos on the front of unit started (and continue) to peel away


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Wow, I was wondering about this. We notice alot of movement in the front of our 2004 21rs going down the road. Looks fine when not moving.

The side under the front awning post is bowed out slightly for about 4 inches across and 2-3 feet down, looks like delamination.. Not bad, but noticeable at a angle. I can find no sign of any leak, nothing is mushy, and it doesn't start at the roof, so I don't think its a leak. We are not the original owners so I guess a warrenty is out?

Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

none here either...


----------



## masumangan (Sep 3, 2006)

'06 RSDS Had it...fixed it w/diamond plate...no problems since

Matt


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I originally voted no, but now have to change that vote to #2 - yes, but it has been fixed and now has diamond plate as well


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Dealer called to let us know the replacement material was received from Keystone defective (edges banged up). Was reordered and should arrive Monday. DW went to the dealer yesterday and all of the other repairs have been completed. It's in the shop with a naked front end.
This unit is a 07


----------

